# Any bodybuilders interested in sponsorship from a generous muscle fan?



## edlondon (May 12, 2013)

Hi all.

London based muscle fan seeking bodybuilder(s) for discreet private posing sessions, light muscle worship. Non sexual and I offer generous sponsorship in return.

let me know if interested.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha

That is all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Leeds69 @Geonix


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

@Leeds89


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Can it be naked?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ill send you a pic of my chubby a*se for a tenner


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ed,

What does "light muscle worship" entail.

And, I'm not fckin interested!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

will do a picture of my right nut for £11.50


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

edlondon said:


> Hi all.
> 
> London based muscle fan seeking bodybuilder(s) for discreet private posing sessions, light muscle worship. Non sexual and I offer generous sponsorship in return.
> 
> let me know if interested.


Yeah man I'm interested. I'll let you jack off over me and all the usual stuff but no pictures. At least not until we get to know each other


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm , you supply the grapefruits and i'm in


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

how much you paying?!

:devil2:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd put peanut butter on my balls and then slap you round the cheek with them for 200 bar


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

edlondon said:


> Hi all.
> 
> London based muscle fan seeking bodybuilder(s) for discreet private posing sessions, light muscle worship. Non sexual and I offer generous sponsorship in return.
> 
> let me know if interested.


Where do I sign


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pity i dont have muscles yet :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

£10 and I'm in....

...Figuratively.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oh go on then.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

If I upload my best rear glute spread picture can I please have the position


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll do anything for money... anything :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@onthebuild


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Sku11fk said:


> If I upload my best rear glute spread picture can I please have the position


IF your best rear glute spread picture involves you grabbing your ankles then you already have the position.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I won't charge


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'll do anything for money... anything :whistling:


Lol you beat me to it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> @onthebuild


too slow :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

OP's too busy knocking one out over someones journal, wonder whos?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> OP's too busy knocking one out over someones journal, wonder whos?


Hahaha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> OP's too busy knocking one out over someones journal, wonder whos?


Ausbuilt's.... Oh wait


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

View attachment 120950


i`m in


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fck it.... I'm in


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

UK-M calender coming next


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Please please please keep this clean enough for gen con guys. I have a feeling it's going to be a good thread :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> UK-M calender coming next


Ooh good idea. I've got a good camera :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Please please please keep this clean enough for gen con guys. I have a feeling it's going to be a good thread :thumb:


I wouldn't raise your hopes up too soon it appears op has already bust a nut over Ewen's batty pic, rolled over and fell asleep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Please please please keep this clean enough for gen con guys. I have a feeling it's going to be a good thread :thumb:


lol a whole new world will open up if you make it to gold member


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> lol a whole new world will open up if you make it to gold member


Haha yeah only 7 months to go :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha yeah only 7 months to go :thumb:


4 months for me but doesn't Adult Lounge go to a vote? I think my application would be denied


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> 4 months for me but doesn't Adult Lounge go to a vote? I think my application would be denied


no its a permission only and its katy`s permisson you need , one of the rules is to be a decent member on main board so you be fine .

also you need 1000 posts lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> 4 months for me but doesn't Adult Lounge go to a vote? I think my application would be denied


No woman in the history of UK-M would ever be denied :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Haha yeah only 7 months to go :thumb:


How the hell have you made 1400 posts in 5 months?!?!??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> 4 months for me but doesn't Adult Lounge go to a vote? I think my application would be denied


Like the others said you need 1000 posts for gold. Only 10 more for silver though :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> How the hell have you made 1400 posts in 5 months?!?!??


I'm a girl, I have a lot to say :tongue:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No woman in the history of UK-M would ever be denied :lol:


Would be my luck though, I like secret clubs and privacy I wanna get amongst it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Would be my luck though, I like secret clubs and privacy I wanna get amongst it!


I'm sure you'll be welcomed with open arms!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Would be my luck though, I like secret clubs and privacy I wanna get amongst it!


i go to secret private clubs :innocent:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> i go to secret private clubs :innocent:


They aint that secret :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lukeee said:


> They aint that secret :whistling:


haha thats because your also a member


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol all you little pencil armed wannabes.

Just jealous cos you can't earn.

I'm in where do I sign.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

What does light muscle worship entail?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

D9S4 said:


> What does light muscle worship entail?


`stroking` and `petting`


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Im considering pm'in jojo for pics before considering making her an offer she cant refuse


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Donny dog said:


> Im considering pm'in jojo for pics before considering making her an offer she cant refuse


just dont spit your dummy out when she tells you to **** off


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

edlondon said:


> Hi all.
> 
> London based muscle fan seeking bodybuilder(s) for discreet private posing sessions, light muscle worship. Non sexual and I offer generous sponsorship in return.
> 
> let me know if interested.


Did Matt Ogus say no?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ewen said:


> `stroking` and `petting`


and no diving


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Im considering pm'in jojo for pics before considering making her an offer she cant refuse


Depends what the offer is? :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn was trying to bypass the swear filter but failed!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> ****


????


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ????


look at my post above :confused1:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> just dont spit your dummy out when she tells you to **** off


Rejection has been a close friend for most of my life


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> look at my post above :confused1:


Haha ok. What are you swearing about?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Depends what the offer is? :whistling:


You'll never know now, mr stink pants above has put me off asking!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> You'll never know now, *mr stink pants* above has put me off asking!


Lol, how old are you? 5?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:
 

> I'm sure you'll be welcomed with open arms!


She most certainly would


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Haha ok. What are you swearing about?


Ewen wrote the F word in full so I was trying to copy would he did but failed!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Depends what the offer is? :whistling:


I believe a standard first date offer would be dinner and drinks, followed by some nice romantic moonlit munging.

(Seems everyone has been neglecting the mung lately :sad


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> You'll never know now, mr stink pants above has put me off asking!


Lol well "Mr Stink Pants" was right and wrong. I'd say no but in a more polite manner


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Ewen wrote the F word in full so I was trying to copy would he did but failed!


****


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Lol, how old are you? 5?


If so, we should grant him some early MA membership so we can all play Jim'll fix it with him :wub:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I believe a standard first date offer would be dinner and drinks, followed by some nice romantic moonlit munging.
> 
> (Seems everyone has been neglecting the mung lately :sad


Sounds perfect :thumb:

@Fatstuff and I mung regularly. You're welcome to join us


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> ****


show off! I failed again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> If so, we should grant him some early MA membership so we can all play Jim'll fix it with him :wub:


 :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> show off! I failed again


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Hahahaha, have to follow this!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol well "Mr Stink Pants" was right and wrong. I'd say no but in a more polite manner


You think I was being serious? :~


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> You think I was being serious? :~


Yes, I thought you loved me :crying:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

it looks like the only gay in the village has found ukm.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tony10 said:


> it looks like the only gay in the village has found ukm.


 @BettySwallocks was this the bad man that kissed you?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

OP has not responded, unless he does not realise how many people on here are actually up for 'light private muscle worship'


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> OP has not responded, unless he does not realise how many people on here are actually up for 'light private muscle worship'


What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

He thought that we're a bunch of idiots and that we'd all be tripping over each other to pose for him. Generous sponsorship mmmm very vague he could pay in compliments a currency most accept :tongue:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I'm probably the only mixed race guy on here, so I'm a lucky catch

Lol. Seriously though, muscle worship... What does it involve?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


What about average :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


**** count me in


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


seedy, your a mother


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Do you have a preference for them to be circumcised or o naturelle?


I honestly have never met a circumcised penis before so I couldn't comment.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


Wow wow wow, You do penis worship?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I do a fvcking wicked truffle shuffle, what's your going rate for that as I nornally just ask for a pint of Guinness?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I'm probably the only mixed race guy on here, so I'm a lucky catch
> 
> Lol. Seriously though, muscle worship... What does it involve?


Haha you ain't the only mixed race guy on here broski!

But I ain't on this muscle worship stuff though, you lot can keep that.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> seedy, your a mother


Aargh it's you're not your, it was a joke.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I do a fvcking wicked truffle shuffle, what's your going rate for that as I nornally just ask for a pint of Guinness?


Have some respect for yourself!

At least get a packet of pork scratchings too!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Have some respect for yourself!
> 
> At least get a packet of pork scratchings too!


I normally do but I'm cutting, lol


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

:001_tt2:



beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


....so,where's my cash? :confused1: :001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Aargh it's you're not your, it was a joke.


whatever, not a funny one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Aargh it's you're not your, it was a joke.


Mums aren't allowed to have any fun!

Didn't you get the memo? :lol:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Haha you ain't the only mixed race guy on here broski!
> 
> But I ain't on this muscle worship stuff though, you lot can keep that.


Damn haha

Yeah reading through, I don't fancy getting shot at lol F DAT SHEET


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


Go on lad, open that can of worms.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


go on then


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


due to the relatively bad comments/likes ratio... i call bullsh*t.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


I prefer to form my own opinion not listen to the ghosts of Christmas past :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Cluk89 this better be worth the wait


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I prefer to form my own opinion not listen to the ghosts of Christmas past :lol:


Nobody said that it would influence their opinion of her, on a Sunday night though I want to hear a funny (possibly bullsh1t) story


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cluk89 said:


> oh i could tell you a few things about beefdinner thats for sure


Does it involve pics of rats or moles? :innocent:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

He's probably asleep by now, he has to be up at half 5 in the morning.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

think what you like, shes my ex, i introduced her to this site to help her with training and diet....i wrote that out of fustration, ive nothing to say guys sorry, shouldnt of said that in the first place.

Have too much respect for her to spill anything.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Aargh it's you're not your, it was a joke.




:innocent:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Cluk89 said:


> think what you like, shes my ex, i introduced her to this site to help her with training and diet....i wrote that out of fustration, ive nothing to say guys sorry, shouldnt of said that in the first place.
> 
> Have too much respect for her to spill anything.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Damn haha
> 
> Yeah reading through, I don't fancy getting shot at lol F DAT SHEET


Another mixed race kid checking in


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


Seeing as I didn't raise the topic of large penis (raise lol)...is it ok to start with the 7" comment again pretty please with cherries on top


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Another mixed race kid checking in


Another one? Ffs I think we need a register


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> think what you like, shes my ex, i introduced her to this site to help her with training and diet....i wrote that out of fustration, ive nothing to say guys sorry, shouldnt of said that in the first place.
> 
> Have too much respect for her to spill anything.


She dumped you then fella? Chin up and post pictures in MA to get revenge, , that will teach her.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Another mixed race kid checking in


Ffs another one

tehe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Seeing as I didn't raise the topic of large penis (raise lol)...is it ok to start with the 7" comment again pretty please with cherries on top


Maybe with whipped cream and cherries might be better :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Cluk89 said:


> think what you like, shes my ex, i introduced her to this site to help her with training and diet....i wrote that out of fustration, ive nothing to say guys sorry, shouldnt of said that in the first place.
> 
> Have too much respect for her to spill anything.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Another one? Ffs I think we need a register


To be honest I think we've got too many..


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Another one? Ffs I think we need a register


We have one. It's called border control but it doesnt work.

That is a joke for the sensitive souls out there.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> think what you like, shes my ex, I introduced her to this site to help her with training and diet....I wrote that out of frustration, I've nothing to say guys sorry, shouldn't of said that in the first place.
> 
> Have too much respect for her to spill anything.


Nothing to spill anyway, I was fantastic!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe with whipped cream and cherries might be better :lol:


I don't really like whipped cream :sad:

Come to think of it, I'm not really a fan of penis either.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> To be honest I think we've got too many..


Your a proper ***** you don't count


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> She dumped you then fella? Chin up and post pictures in MA to get revenge, , that will teach her.


Umm no he dumped me actually.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Another one? Ffs I think we need a register


We have one don't we? It's called the Police Criminal Database :whistling:

Joke!!!! noracist!

Edit: I know I know, beaten by @Sc4mp0's lightening quick fingers. No wonder my mum likes him so much.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> We have one. It's called border control but it doesnt work.
> 
> That is a joke for the sensitive souls out there.


ooooossssssshhhhhhh you dropped the bc bomb


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> To be honest I think we've got too many..


Noooo you can never have too many


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Nothing to spill anyway, *I was fantastic*!


Call me xx


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Your a proper ***** you don't count


No room for lightys here :laugh:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

without starting an argument, it was a bit more complicated than a case of someone dumping someone, so don't say that please


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> Umm no he dumped me actually.


Wasn't that interested to be honest. However he should post photos in MA then to show what he dumped, any self respecting man would.


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> Nothing to spill anyway, I was fantastic!


we both know there is, dont flatter yourself lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> without starting an argument, it was a bit more complicated than a case of someone dumping someone, so don't say that please


I'm guessing it was you that sent her a text a couple of weeks ago to see how she was.

If so, that was so insensitive of you to be nice dude! What on earth were you thinking! :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't really like whipped cream :sad:
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm not really a fan of penis either.


Chocolate sauce and hundreds and thousands then?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> We have one don't we? It's called the Police Criminal Database :whistling:
> 
> Joke!!!! noracist!
> 
> Edit: I know I know, beaten by @Sc4mp0's lightening quick fingers. No wonder my mum likes him so much.


That and my 7 inch c0ck. Or was that beefdinner?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm guessing it was you that sent her a text a couple of weeks ago to see how she was.
> 
> If so, that was so insensitive of you to be nice dude! What on earth were you thinking! :tongue:


Thank you, wooden spoon is in the post!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Cluk89 said:


> we both know there is, dont flatter yourself lol





Cluk89 said:


> without starting an argument, it was a bit more complicated than a case of someone dumping someone, so don't say that please












See sc4mp's suggestion


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

£5 says there arguing via PM lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Chocolate sauce and hundreds and thousands then?


Not sure about hundreds and thousands...they get stuck in your japs eye.

If you want chocolate sauce...have a word with @Ackee&Saltfish...he's pure sexual chocolate. Just look at his avi! :drool: (nohomo)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> £5 says there arguing via PM lol


It's like when an ex couple write an indirect Facebook status to **** the ex off and they start arguing on it an the friends get involved lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Wasn't that interested to be honest. However he should post photos in MA then to show what he dumped, any self respecting man would.


He doesn't have any pictures of me he deleted them all.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> No room for lightys here :laugh:


Haha watch it, I'll get scampo and dr manhattan on you with their police and border control - I can avoid em cause I'm a fake brownie yh lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> See sc4mp's suggestion


This beef dinner tastes so good... it makes you wanna slap yo momma!!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> He doesn't have any pictures of me he deleted them all.


Ohhhhh trust me, we always have back ups.. Memory sticks, password protected online storage... lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> we both know there is, dont flatter yourself lol


Listen up Cluk. I'm guessing you were born in 1989 so listen to someone a bit older and wiser. Things like this can really take their toll on people and there's only one solution: MA full story and photos, you'll feel better for it.

Once again, not interested really but having a laugh.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> He doesn't have any pictures of me he deleted them all.


biggest lie he ever told you then :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Ohhhhh trust me, we always have back ups.. Memory sticks, password protected online storage... lol


X2 there is always a back up, any man saying there isn't is either talking sh*t or making a rookie error!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

"Yes i promise i deleted all the pictures of you"

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> biggest lie he ever told you then :whistling:


Along with the fact that button mushrooms are 7" long :laugh:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@jon-kent

Seeing you move with the gifs brings a tear to my eye, we've come so far..it's like watching my adopted son learn to ride a bike and finally pulling a woman the size of a king size mattress...bless you my son


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> X2 there is always a back up, any man saying there isn't is either talking sh*t or making a rookie error!!!


Ahah you know mate!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Along with the fact that button mushrooms are 7" long :laugh:


I know what 7 inches is its about this big, is it? That's the 7 inch I'm expecting anyway

____________________________________________________________________________


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> Seeing you move with the gifs brings a tear to my eye, we've come so far..it's like watching my adopted son learn to ride a bike and finally pulling a woman the size of a king size mattress...bless you my son


Im glad ive made you proud.......father


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I know what 7 inches is its about this big, is it? That's the 7 inch I'm expecting anyway
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________


I have a 36" screen...so im feeling quite ashamed right now.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

beefdinner said:


> I know what 7 inches is its about this big, is it? That's the 7 inch I'm expecting anyway
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________


Is that the girth you like too


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Freeby0 said:


> I have a 36" screen...so im feeling quite ashamed right now.


I'm looking on my mobile, so I think the button mushroom analogy was right :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

My acorn will outshine you all.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Thread offerd so much but failed to deliver :no:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thread offerd so much but failed to deliver :no:


Just some fantastic gif work :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

OP, @jon-kent says he'll let your choke him and spit in his mouth for sponsorship for his next fight!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Just some fantastic gif work :lol:


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm guessing it was you that sent her a text a couple of weeks ago to see how she was.
> 
> If so, that was so insensitive of you to be nice dude! What on earth were you thinking! :tongue:


Not your place to say, you know nothing about us, so butt out,


----------



## Buds (Feb 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Not your place to say, you know nothing about us, so butt out,


Discussing your relationship on an Internet forum and then asking people to butt out, priceless


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Some serious GIF work in this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Buds said:


> Discussing your relationship on an Internet forum and then asking people to butt out, priceless


Agreed! One step away from Jeremy Kyle IMO


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Not your place to say, you know nothing about us, so butt out,


In all fairness we were all told, he just mentioned it first.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So...has anyone 'signed up' for some of this? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@beefdinner is fit fcuk knows what seen in that skinny dude .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> @beefdinner is fit fcuk knows what seen in that skinny dude .


A penis thats EXACTLY 7 inches and the fact that he could help her with her diet, beef dinners all the time must be getting boring by now. Maybe he can teach her about chicken as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Be nice to @beefdinner guys, there aren't many girls here. You horrible lot keep scaring them away lol.

Let me keep this one to play with pleeease


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> A penis thats EXACTLY 7 inches and the fact that he could help her with her diet, beef dinners all the time must be getting boring by now. Maybe he can teach her about chicken as well.


Id like to see her beef curtains er I mean dinner to see how good it is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> @beefdinner is fit fcuk knows what seen in that skinny dude .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 120995


Go look at her profile picture and tell me shes not attractive :wub:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Be nice to @beefdinner guys, there aren't many girls here. You horrible lot keep scaring them away lol.
> 
> Let me keep this one to play with pleeease


Do you swing both ways? You do know if you play with her you're going to have to share the photos in MA.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We have few female members on here & as Jojo says, lets play nice so beefdinner stays.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> @beefdinner is fit fcuk knows what seen in that skinny dude .


Fit = mental


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> We have few female members on here & as Jojo says, lets play nice so beefdinner stays.


Fvcking hell she's not a child, if she can't handle the laughs on here and wants to leave its her choice!

For the record I think she can handle it and seems like she's up for a laugh and a bit of stick, so I don't see a problem.

The thing that would drive me away if I was her is creepy internet stalkers defending me, when I don't need them to. :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> OP, @jon-kent says he'll let your choke him and spit in his mouth for sponsorship for his next fight!


Hahaha........true though !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@[email protected] you where right about this thread wonder if op got what he was looking for


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> Go look at her profile picture and tell me shes not attractive :wub:


But she's extremely shallow and derogatory towards our small penis'd brethren. To the gallows with her!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> But she's extremely shallow and derogatory towards our small penis'd brethren. To the gallows with her!


those with little peckers deserve all they get 

which is fcuk all coz they have little willies :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Ffs another one
> 
> tehe


FFS!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Just some fantastic gif work :lol:


Ackee's encyclopaedia of gifs never fails to amaze me


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

resten said:


> Ackee's encyclopaedia of *black guy *gifs never fails to amaze me


Fixed mate :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Fixed mate :lol:


Thanks buddy :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

edlondon said:


> Hi all.
> 
> London based muscle fan seeking bodybuilder(s) for discreet private posing sessions, light muscle worship. Non sexual and I offer generous sponsorship in return.
> 
> let me know if interested.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Patsy said:


>


Hahaha love this


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Not your place to say, you know nothing about us, so butt out,





Buds said:


> Discussing your relationship on an Internet forum and then asking people to butt out, priceless


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

im game....sounds like a fun experience


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you swing both ways? You do know if you play with her you're going to have to share the photos in MA.


 :innocent:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


>


Haha not interested then?

Was it the non sexual bit that put you off?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> those with little peckers deserve all they get
> 
> which is fcuk all coz they have little willies :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

beefdinner said:


> What did the op want to happen anyway? I could post on a forum asking for all the guys with a large penis to agree for me to take discreet photo's of them and do some light penis worship and in return I give them cash.


i would do it free


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Inbox me if you can afford £40 for 10 minutes online, £600 1 hour meets.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Geonix said:


> Inbox me if you can afford £40 for 10 minutes online, £600 1 hour meets.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I suppose this is not different from supplement sponsorship.

Both Sponsors give the athlete protein


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I suppose this is not different from supplement sponsorship.
> 
> Both Sponsors give the athlete protein


 :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> ed,
> 
> What does "light muscle worship" entail.
> 
> And, I'm not fckin interested!!


you sound interested h34r:


----------



## richyb1974 (Dec 14, 2008)

So I'm thinking edlondon didn't get any takers? I'm sure he's not the first to ask not the last to be interested in muscle worship!


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

NON sexual, ah well I'm out !


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


U joined 2012 and that's ur first post. I would rep u I'd I could.

Have you been sitting at your computer c0ck in hand for 2 years waiting for the right time?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


So you want to look at another man posing in a non sexual way?Hmm ok then.....


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

@solidcecil shall we tag team this. We will use my posing routine. Bring the butter.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Huntingground said:


> ed,
> 
> What does "light muscle worship" entail!


Must be under 10st


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


Your not straight!!


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


I'm down with that, I'll let you touch my junk for the price , how much you paying big boy


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


 @liam0810 you've been summoned! Take one for the team mate lol!

Are any of the mods able to do a search of the number of new members with less than 20 posts posting sh1te on here? Feels like a huge wave of trolling noobs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gary29 said:


> @liam0810 you've been summoned! Take one for the team mate lol!
> 
> Are any of the mods able to do a search of the number of new members with less than 20 posts posting sh1te on here? Feels like a huge wave of trolling noobs.


There are a lot of them.

Some are old banned members who when banned say this forum is sh!t. Then rejoin.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I wonder how many of the guys that's said no way on the open forum have secretly inboxed him up for it lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

stone14 said:


> I wonder how many of the guys that's said no way on the open forum have secretly inboxed him up for it lol


To be fair. When I'm on stage all oiled up I ain't getting paid but guaranteed someone's filming for a secret 'thought' later. So I don't see the difference. Apart from I'd get paid. Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> @liam0810 you've been summoned! Take one for the team mate lol!
> 
> Are any of the mods able to do a search of the number of new members with less than 20 posts posting sh1te on here? Feels like a huge wave of trolling noobs.


 @themainman007 you won't wanna lick my toes will you?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

In il do anything for a jammie dodger


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Inbox me if you can afford £40 for 10 minutes online, £600 1 hour meets.


Inbox me!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

@LMan you might finally get your c0ck wet bro


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd put peanut butter on my balls and then slap you round the cheek with them for 200 bar


What do you mean 200 bar? Do you mean 200 chocolate bars???


----------



## OptimusIrk (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm not a troll... i'm not even a weirdo. But i'd like to try this... seriously


----------

